# Which developer for Ilford Delta 3200



## Garbz

I shot a roll of Delta 3200 yesterday at 3200. I was reading on the sheet at Ilford doesn't recommend D-76 or ID-11 for development unless it's a stock solution. A quick internet search has shown many people recommend against using these developers for this film.

I need a new developer anyway, and I was wondering what people recommend. Does anyone have any specific experience with this film or with pushing other films using Kodak Xtol?


----------



## compur

This page might help:
http://unblinkingeye.com/Articles/Times/D3200/d3200.html


----------



## Garbz

Good start. Pity about the lack of X-tol comments, but I can only assume that means there's no issues with using that developer 

Thanks


----------



## rob91

Interesting thread. I'm in the middle of my first roll of this, only have D76 developer though. I might just try it and see what happens. It's Holga anyways, so I'm not looking for anything precise.


----------



## Garbz

The more I look the more I find that there are no real consistent answers with D76. Just about every number of minutes has been mentioned when developing some being completely different from the 10:30 @ 20C written inside the package. Anyway I bought some Xtol today and I'll let you know how that goes. Probably developing Monday at this point.


----------



## Steph

I guess you already had a look at the Ilford website and the Delta 3200 prodcut sheet, which gives suggestions for the best developer to use. In case you haven't here is a link.


----------



## Garbz

Yes I have. Brisbane however is a black whole for speciality products. The only developer I have easy access to was D76 or Xtol. Funny though the only fixer that's commonly stocked is the Ilford rapid fix. It's not even biased to one company :er:


----------



## Garbz

Result: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1342603#post1342603

Developed in Xtol (stock) at 21degrees for 7.5min, fixed for 5min in Illford Rapid fix 1+4


----------



## ZachGibson

I just recently asked my dad (whose been in photography for about 30 years) that same question.  He said D-76 is the most versatile.


----------



## Dick Sanders

I have been using xTol exclusively since it was introduced. I found that it is better than anything else out there. I primarily shoot Ilford Delta Pro 100 and Delta Pro 400. Sometimes I push these 1/2 stop, or a full stop, with excellent results. But xTol will work well for almost any film. And give you better negs. 

For greater film speed, enhanced sharpness, and slightly enhanced grain -- dilute 1:1. And use as a one shot. That will give you the best quality every time. With the 1:1 dilution, you'll have to develop about 30% to 35% longer than you would for the stock solution. 

The best approach is to run a series of tests with your chosen film and xTol. Ilford is probably 1000 speed, so at 3200, you're pushing it 1.5 stops. Try xTol 1:1 at 70 degrees at maybe 11 minutes for starters. Then adjust up or down to get the negs you want. Testing is always a good idea. But you can't go wrong with xTol -- it was a big improvement developer when it was introduced -- making virtually any film better.


----------

